# What’s a good brand of forestry boots



## Woodboss251 (Apr 16, 2018)

Is the HAIX a good brand ?

Anyone have the Stihl performance? Looks to be the same as the HAIX xr200


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 16, 2018)

I wonder if this is a better question fer the pro arborist forum, as most folks round here where leather boots, be they calked or rubber soled


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2018)

There a many good makers of boots. Nick's, Wesco, White's and Danner (both owned by a Japanese company), Baker, Hoffman, Drew's, Viberg. My next pair will likely be a chainsaw protective boot like Haix or Scaffel or Hoffman if they are wide enough.


----------



## Woodboss251 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks 2dogs

Think I’ll look at the HAIX.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 17, 2018)

Probably ought to mention Viking as a chainsaw protective boot; all the planting/thinning crews around here swear by 'em.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2018)

Vikings are great! I'm 1.5% Scandinavian so the fit is perfect.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't like the lack of ankle support, but they hold up to all kinds of abuse so I have no real complaints.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Apr 20, 2018)

What's up with the "kiltie" tongue of toothed leather that you see on the front some so-called logging boots?

That always looked like it would grab everything you walked through and trip you like concertina wire wrapped around your boots...


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Apr 20, 2018)

I've been eyeing up the new haix protector ultra's. Look like a good chainsaw rated boot


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 20, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> What's up with the "kiltie" tongue of toothed leather that you see on the front some so-called logging boots?
> 
> That always looked like it would grab everything you walked through and trip you like concertina wire wrapped around your boots...


It protects the tongue from the laces as well as adding an extra layer over the front of your ankle, both adding padding and getting more life out of yer boots. They are normally around 8" over all, 

The fringe is odd but slightly better the a flap of leather...

Never noticed em gettin hung up on much


----------



## Canyon Angler (Apr 20, 2018)

Huh. Thanks for the reply. Did not know that the kiltie part extended up in front of the tongue...


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 2, 2018)

Here's another question. I just use cheapo WalMart or K-Mart 10" leather Texas Steers-type lace-up boots with neoprene soles most of the time for hunting or working in the woods, but I notice my feet are REALLY SORE at the end of the day nowadays.

I think it might have something to do with the thick layer of tree litter and leaf mold that we have in the woods around here. It feels like you're walking on 8 or 10 inches of foam rubber all the time. And this causes the toe of your boot and the front of your foot to bend upward 90° like this guy's right foot:







Or at least I BELIEVE this is why the fronts of my feet, and especially my big toes, hurt so much at the end of the day ... but I'm not sure because I have VERY flat feet (fallen arches) and because this pain-in-the-feet thing is fairly new to me.

Can anyone advise what might be making my feet so sore, and whether any particular type of boot might help? Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## northmanlogging (May 2, 2018)

cheap shoes hurt feet.

Invest in quality foot wear. Your feet and back will thank you.

If you can swing it get custom boots. ($400-800) They will last forever if taken care of.

8-10 hours in custom boots (caulks) and sometimes I drive home in em cause I don't wanna take em off or like last night drive an hour to bid a job, stomp through the brush, then another 2 hours home.


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 2, 2018)

Thanks, Northman. Wish I could afford custom boots but nope. Maybe I'll try some better ones, though. Not sure they'll help but it's worth a try.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 2, 2018)

The more you spend the happier your feet...

Go usa made at least


----------



## Skeans (May 3, 2018)

I’m flat footed so all off the shelf boots I wear I add insoles to help reverse the process, the few days really suck but after a few weeks you’ll notice the difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 3, 2018)

Skeans said:


> I’m flat footed so all off the shelf boots I wear I add insoles to help reverse the process, the few days really suck but after a few weeks you’ll notice the difference.



Thanks for the suggestion, Skeans. Just so I'm clear -- I guess you add insoles with the arch portion cut out to sort of raise the footbed without raising the arch?

I'm kind of liking those Viking rubber chainsaw boots because the land I work on is WET in the late winter and spring (like slogging through ditches in some places)...does anybody use these? How are they? A lot of the watermen around here use Viking boots and like them (I have a pair and like them, too).


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Skeans. Just so I'm clear -- I guess you add insoles with the arch portion cut out to sort of raise the footbed without raising the arch?
> 
> I'm kind of liking those Viking rubber chainsaw boots because the land I work on is WET in the late winter and spring (like slogging through ditches in some places)...does anybody use these? How are they? A lot of the watermen around here use Viking boots and like them (I have a pair and like them, too).


They is big, wide too.

Had a pair for awhile, didnt wear em much well built though


----------



## madhatte (May 3, 2018)

Planting crews hereabouts are religious about wearing the Vikings. I don't like the lack of ankle support much but otherwise I think they're solid equipment.


----------



## dancan (May 5, 2018)

Get some Bama socks and then get the Vikings that fit best with tthe Bamas on .
They're worth every penny , polly a lot cheaper down there .

https://www.marks.com/en/ganka-bama-sock-1392.html#1392[color]=GREY


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 5, 2018)

Thanks, Northman, Madhatter and Dancan. Still thinking on it, but I appreciate your insights.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jun 3, 2018)

I got a pair of the haix protector primes, and I gotta say, I will never buy another pair of traditional leather logger boots. The haix are so comfortable, waterproofing holds up better, fit good, wear good, etc etc. definitely would recommend. Windy ridge Corp in New Hampshire has had the best prices I’ve seen on the protectors.

I also wear the Viking/husky rubber boots in the winter. We get a lot of snow and cold temps. Got 3 seasons out of my last pair before they started coming apart where the lighter blue rubber meets the orange.
They’re kinda heavy but they get the job done. Dollar for dollar one of the best lasting and wearing boots I’ve bought. New liners each year though.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 6, 2018)

Bobs had tan insulated high boots with pink colored soles they were good. So were the Carolina boots. I have more miles on the Carolina boots. Wolverine is another good boot.

I got some nice smoke jumper boots from sportsman’s guide on clearance.

Make sure you get a good leather boot. I was scrounging in the tree top branches for scraps to heat the house with when the 240 kicked back and cut right across my toe on the boot, that was decades ago and I never scrounged for branches again. The heavy leather left my toes intact.

Someday I’m going to get a pair of calf high whites logger boots.


----------



## Ron660 (Jun 8, 2018)

Chippewa


----------



## Skeans (Jun 8, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> Bobs had tan insulated high boots with pink colored soles they were good. So were the Carolina boots. I have more miles on the Carolina boots. Wolverine is another good boot.
> 
> I got some nice smoke jumper boots from sportsman’s guide on clearance.
> 
> ...



If you look up Madsen’s their logging boots are built by white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee03 (Jun 25, 2018)

I "investested" in a pair of Haix Protector Ultras and am pleased with them. A sturdy boot that I'm still breaking in. I'm lucky enough to be close to North American Headquarters, so I was able to try them on before buying. They fit true too size length wise and typically I buy a "wide", EE boot, but the regular fit worked best for me.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2018)

What model of Vikings are you fellas talking about that the loggers and tree planters are wearing ?
Thanks
WesternSaw


----------



## rngrchad (Jun 27, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> What's up with the "kiltie" tongue of toothed leather that you see on the front some so-called logging boots?.


 When someone asks me that question I reply; That’s for tickling your balls when I kick you in the a$$.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jun 27, 2018)

WesternSaw said:


> What model of Vikings are you fellas talking about that the loggers and tree planters are wearing ?



I believe Westboastfaller was replying to my question about the Viking VW64 chainsaw boots discussed earlier in the thread (also available with calks).


----------



## K Mueller (Jun 30, 2018)

I guess it depends on region, I always liked the calk xtra tuff boots or the Miendl boots. 


http://hoffmanboots.com/logging


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 19, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> Here's another question. I just use cheapo WalMart or K-Mart 10" leather Texas Steers-type lace-up boots with neoprene soles most of the time for hunting or working in the woods, but I notice my feet are REALLY SORE at the end of the day nowadays.
> 
> I think it might have something to do with the thick layer of tree litter and leaf mold that we have in the woods around here. It feels like you're walking on 8 or 10 inches of foam rubber all the time. And this causes the toe of your boot and the front of your foot to bend upward 90° like this guy's right foot:
> 
> ...



Cheaply made insoles.

I used to love timberland 8" leather boots , mostly for hunting , not lumber work. They lasted many years, now they don't last as well and my feet hurt and get cold quicker (made in China)


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jul 19, 2018)

You boys who are using the tall logger's boots -- what are you doing for laces?

Seems like 84" is the longest they sell, but even for my new 10" Linesman's boots, 84" would be too short. They sent me 72" laces with the boots, and I ended up with like 2" on each end of the lace to tie them. Didn't know what to do, so I sheet-bended about 18" of lace to each end, for a total length of 108". Now I can wrap the ends once around my calf and then tie them (this is the only way to use the top eyelets with knots in the laces...after the last set of hooks, I wrap around, then go through the top eyelets and tie them.)

Those tall loggers boots must need 12' laces!

Anybody using 550 paracord for laces? Sounds like the cheap solution if it works.


----------



## newforest (Oct 14, 2018)

I have been wondering what my options are for getting some chainsaw-safety boots with calks?

(I already have Vikings, via Husqy, for winter work). 

I doubt I will be able to find a cobbler to just re-sole a boot of my choice, with calks installed. (Upper Great Lakes area). 

I was excited to learn that I could just order some from Bailey’s. But they just actually pass the order on to Hoffman, and then I am looking at a 3-4 week wait for them to br custom made. Which is fine and all, but by that time I can just wear the Vikings. 

So since I want them for the next time the flaming ball of fire is rolling around in the sky (haven’t seen it in 3 weeks already), I have time to order them from anywhere. 

The Hoffmans look good, just wanted to consider all options.


----------



## Leeroy (Oct 18, 2018)

If you want chainsaw protection with caulks you can get the Haix Protector Ultras through Hoffman.
You'll be spending a bit so for an extra $35 they speed up the process.
I just got a pair of these today, less caulks. $310. Pretty sure Hoffman caulks them for $70.
Look forward to trying them out. They are super comfortable around the house with great ankle support.


----------



## Huntaholic (Oct 21, 2018)

Im sure boot choice is a regional thing but theres no way in hades that Im wearing what amounts to a rubber boot in these hills I work in. Right now Im wearing meandls (sp?) and have been for at least 2 years. They are the best boots Ive ever had so last fall I was going to pick up another pair at cabelas and guess what? They switched production to china and the quality is GONE along with the fit. I ended up getting danners. Danner USED to be a great boot until most of the line switched to china and they suck too now. I have also wore out 2 pairs of danner lace up snake boots logging. Other than the fact that they leak after 2 months, they are good boots. Having them on saved me a trip to the ER once too btw. I was cutting a bad leaning box alder in a cane thicket and slipped and fell just as the tree was falling and the spinning chain went up the outside of my calf from the ankle to the boot top. I could stick my fingers through the cut from inside the boot but it never made it to pants or skin.


----------



## catbuster (Oct 23, 2018)

Danner still builds a pretty good boot. Some of their stuff gets into the price point you could get better stuff, but the Quarry USA is a pretty damn good value for what you get. 

I really like their Rain Forest/Super Rain Forest boots. (Power Foreman is the same boot as the Super Rain Forest but brown & with a wedge sole... Probably not many people here.) But their pricing has gotten so high over the last 3 years or so the last few years it’s getting into White’s/Nick’s/Wesco territory. They want $390 for the composite toe Super Rain Forest boot. With a tiny toe cap that makes my toes rub against each other to the point where they’re raw. Danner’s 516 last and I do not get along. At that point I’ll go the extra $50 and buy Nick’s with rough out and a much better arch... And comfort and durability. And rebuilability. Mind you, my feet are what a B width would be at the heel and an EE at the toes, so the D width I got on the 516 last boots might be the problem.

Dad sticks with his Red Wing pull ons. I think they’re Supersole or something. They get resoled as needed. Personally, I have Nick’s hotshot boots for fire season and rough ground. They excel there. And welding... The FR stuff really seems to hold up to hot metal, slag and stuff.

Everywhere else I really like my Danner Quarry (the recent US made model) boots where I need a safety toe. So does my buddy who does my materials testing. And my buddy who works in a refinery. And my friend who does safety in a rubber plant... Anyway, it’s a good boot. 

I have no idea where I meant to go with this post now. Any of the handmade West Coast boots are hard to beat for forestry. Watch for White’s Bite on any of these boots,and the arch on White’s might be a little high for your liking. I think the GM at Nick’s left and is running his own company now. And I really like the Danner Quarry USA as a good all purpose work boot. But stay out of the Danner wildland boot.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 9, 2018)

if you want THE best, Nicks hand built for your feet are the BEST you can buy! Next would be Nicks or Whites off the shelf. Have worn out lots of cork/caulk boots in all brands cuz i was rough on em when i was a kid in the riggin!


----------



## northmanlogging (May 11, 2022)

Construction123 said:


> There are so many safety shoes in the market right now that choosing the right pair has become a serious task, like choosing between wedge sole vs heel work boots. If comfort is what you’re after, then choose the wedge work boot because it provides better ease and comfort compared to heel work boots.


wedges are all fine and good for working on flat ground not so much for trapsing across logs sticks and rocks. 

also its pretty hard to get a Gaff seated proper without a good heel, even the spring heel type boots make that tough, doable but tough. 

I did manage to get myself a pair of spring heel boots, they are more stable walking logs, and I'll likely go that route again as I don't do much climbing anymore. not that I ever did a lot.


----------



## catbuster (May 11, 2022)

Construction123 said:


> There are so many safety shoes in the market right now that choosing the right pair has become a serious task, like choosing between wedge sole vs heel work boots. If comfort is what you’re after, then choose the wedge work boot because it provides better ease and comfort compared to heel work boots.



No. Not in the woods. Not even working in the dirt. Leave the wedge sole at home. You’ll fall over, trip, slip, and restart the cycle. Get yourself something with a heel and lug sole. Or corks if you’re into that kind of thing.


----------



## Fireman Bill (May 15, 2022)

I’ve been wearing Chippewa’s loggers for 17 years. The only thing with most loggers is they are heavy.


----------

